# Jakarta Apartments



## speedbird69

Hi all, i've just moved to Jakarta and feeling my way around the apt market. 

i work on Jl Gatot Subroto and i'm considering apartments in the Sudirman area. Also at Kalibata city. I work afternoons through late night so I'm probably not going to be in 'rush hour' traffic.

any thoughts on whether this is a good housing location? 

Thanks


----------



## jason.mantle1

Hello,

What transportation mode will you be using in Jakarta? Do you come here alone or with your family? How's the lifestyle you'd like to have? How much is your monthly/yearly budget for apartment? There are so many things to consider when looking for an apartment so if you care to share more, maybe I could help with a few good suggestions 

If you're driving, Kalibata City is quite strategic (and I think the rent is somewhat cheaper than the apartments in Sudirman area). I have an Indonesian friend who live there and I go there quite a lot, so I'm quite familiar with the area. The traffic in rush hour is terrible, but if you can ask the locals or hire a knowledgeable driver, there is a shortcut (through the small 'secret' alleys) so you don't have to deal with the terrible traffic. If you can avoid the rush hour, that's even more terrific! But still, Jakarta keeps surprising us each day so in my opinion you should not feel safe from the traffic 

I'd say that I personally like Sudirman more because it's closer to the city entertainment (shopping malls, clubs, bars), but note that there's the "3-in-1" rule in Sudirman everyday so that it can sometimes trouble you or your family members if you want to go out alone at 7-10 in the morning or 5-7 in the evening.

Hope this helps and feel free to ask if you need more information or suggestions!

P.S.: To welcome you in Jakarta, maybe this article is somewhat helpful to you: Asia Expat Guides: Expatriate Management and Relocation Services


----------



## kuncit

Semanggi area


----------



## Sonny.1sthome

there are a lot of apartments in jakarta, the newly released one is Regata, located in the north side of Jakarta.
but I think you must first answer some of the questions that jason mentioned
regarding transport, budget, etc.

If you need additional help, you can always contact the local real estate agents/brokers.


----------

